# Monsters of the Elbow & Forty Fathom Break



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Part 2

Well! this deep water has produced some very nice fish, but not the numbers we were looking for. 240' is way too deep for mangrove snapper. Let's go back to the Elbow for the evening mango bite. 
How about some dinner Chef Tammy style. Wonder what she has for us this evening? Gosh! That smells good. No wonder! Chicken pasta with a very special home brewed sauce: Fresh from Janye's garden, Tammy's good friend, Peppers, Garlic, and fresh basil. Who could ask for anything more? Great weather, fine food, good friends, and plenty of fish. This could become habit forming:








Now there is something different, a trumpet fish:








Way to go Tony. What a nice mutton








Well the evening bite is a lot slower than we expected. But we are still catching fish. Not good enough for Mister Craig Hammock. Craig is a sixth generation Indian Rocks native Floridian. He wants to end the trip in stile, with a big, really big, boy. Craig is using an old solid glass rod, and a Penn International two speed reel. Craig is going tough with 80 pound test Manoi-dramon mono line, & 100 pound test fluorocarbon leader. That 8/0 hook should hold anything. Craig selects the largest pin fish he can find. This could be dangerous, but Craig is a real man. No fish is going to intimidate him. Oh No! The battle of all battles is on. This is a fight to the finish. Who's finish remains to be seen. Craig really puts on the heat. Thank heaven for those low range gears on that Penn International. Ten minutes, fifteen minutes, the great battle goes on and on. This fish, this monster, forces Craig from one end of the Florida to the other. Will, or first mate, is constantly by Craig's side. Will is a life savor. Move that rod out of the way, tell those people to reel in. Finally we see color, the color of a real monster. Quick Joe bring two gaffs, we are going to need them. Our two mates sink the gaffs deep into the huge amber jack. With a might heave, the monster hits the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. Craig, a completely give out Craig, graciously accepts a well earned round of applause. Job well done, well done by one and all. The beast has been whipped, beaten in his own back yard. This was a total team effort. We are so proud of Craig; he fought so long and hard. 
















Gosh! it's been a long, exciting, day. We are really tired. A nice hot shower, a final snack, and it's bunk time. 
Now that was a short night. Captain Hubbard are you sure it's time to get up? Ok! Let's go get our fish, our rewards for a tough fought battle:
Joe, Will, can you hole that monster up?
















He even looks bigger than 110 pounds:








Now those are fine looking mutton snapper:








Mister Michael Dickinson, Tampa, won both the snapper & grouper jack pots. Craig ran away with the amber jack money:








Next weekend we will be welcoming a new moon. Not a good time to chase the Monsters of the Elbow & Forty Fathom Break, too strong of a current. No problem on the Middle Grounds. Deep water, we will be back. 

Bob Harbison Native Florida Sportsman...
Member Florida Outdoor Writers Association 
Watch the short action filled video of the great battles:


----------

